# Valentine's day heart shaped stuffed crust pizza made on the #kamadojoe big joe.



## addertooth (Feb 15, 2015)

My Valentine wanted Pizza to celebrate the day. I realized it needed to be stepped up a notch. For the dough Caputo Altima 00 flour was used, with a good Italian Olive oil. The Dough was made from scratch this morning, and allowed to rest all day. The dough proved to stretch easily and easy to shape. A heart shaped pie was formed, cheese was layered at the edge for the stuffed crust, then covered with dough and sealed to prevent the cheese from oozing out. The pie was covered with home made sauce, and topped with diced portabella mushrooms, 4 types of cheese and covered with heart-shaped pepperoni.
It was cooked on the Kamado Joe Big Joe.













01 New Dough with Caputo 00.jpg



__ addertooth
__ Feb 15, 2015


















02 Heart dough bare.jpg



__ addertooth
__ Feb 15, 2015


















03 heart with cheese for stuff crust.jpg



__ addertooth
__ Feb 15, 2015


















04 dough wrapping edge cheese.jpg



__ addertooth
__ Feb 15, 2015


















05 heart sauced.jpg



__ addertooth
__ Feb 15, 2015


















06 heart on Grill.jpg



__ addertooth
__ Feb 15, 2015


















07 Heart done.jpg



__ addertooth
__ Feb 15, 2015


----------



## addertooth (Feb 15, 2015)

Then, using the same dough, a second round 16 inch pizza was made.  It was thin crust with a nice thick outer edge.  Canadian bacon was added to all the previous ingredients.  The thin crust had a nice crunchy bite-through. 













08 round dough.jpg



__ addertooth
__ Feb 15, 2015


















09 round sauced.jpg



__ addertooth
__ Feb 15, 2015


















10 Round all toppings.jpg



__ addertooth
__ Feb 15, 2015


















11 round on Big Joe.jpg



__ addertooth
__ Feb 15, 2015


















12 round ready to cut.jpg



__ addertooth
__ Feb 15, 2015


















13 Round thin crust cross section z00m.jpg



__ addertooth
__ Feb 15, 2015


----------



## daveomak (Feb 15, 2015)

Keee..Rimaneeee.... That looks AWESOME....  something to brag about I'm thinking......   :2thumbs:


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 15, 2015)

That's thinking outside the box!! Very creative and looks absolutely delicious. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## addertooth (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks all, it is quite a boost to have two OTBS members approve.


----------

